
React – CSS in JavaScript techniques comparison - ggregoire
https://github.com/MicheleBertoli/css-in-js
======
peller
Quite a few choices in that table there. Can anybody more familiar with this
space comment on which are the front-runners?

~~~
maxharris
I've had good experiences with fela (search for `react-fela` in this table)

